# Where to order rosewood fretboards in Canada?



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

I need a rosewood board preferably slotted and 25.5 scale. Esay to find stateside but they can't shop to canada due to CITES. Not sure about those found on ebay from China? Quality? Can they ship to Canada?

It would be nice to find the board here in Canada. Any ideas?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

You can buy rosewood at lots of hardwood stores still. Just rip some down and get out the fret saw.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

exotic woods burlington


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

These guys in Canada sell really nice Indian Rosewood fret boards, but they are not pre-slotted. 
Fingerboards

I've ordered and received pre-slotted and bound rosewood fret boards from China as late as this September without issue. I don't know if I got lucky or is nobody really watching? It's hard to say.


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Lincoln said:


> These guys in Canada sell really nice Indian Rosewood fret boards, but they are not pre-slotted.
> Fingerboards
> 
> I've ordered and received pre-slotted and bound rosewood fret boards from China as late as this September without issue. I don't know if I got lucky or is nobody really watching? It's hard to say.


What was the quality like? I may give that a try.


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

NtR Studios said:


> What was the quality like? I may give that a try.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


The board from China that is.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't think anyone is really watching because you need an expert to declare something is actually banned rosewood at all customs points across the country. I think for the most part hobbyists are fine even though we have been warned to be wary. I think they are concentrating on the manufacturers to limit how much new wood is imported. That's not to say things won't change down the road.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

NtR Studios said:


> What was the quality like? I may give that a try.


They were usable for sure. No flaws that I could see, binding was good, inlays were straight, no glue spots soaked into the wood. Fret slots needed some TLC after mounting on the neck, but that's to be expected. The free shipping was painfully slow. If I ever do that again, I'll pay shipping. The rosewood I got is quite light in colour, but I'm sure the more you pay per board, the better/darker the wood would be.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Here's a picture of one I haven't used yet. 
This one is pre-radiused too which is nice. Most of them you get are just flat. Something to be aware of if you don't have radius sanding blocks.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

Try mike potvin at potvin guitars.

He’s in Ottawa.

Nathan


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

pm'd


----------



## NtR Studios (Feb 28, 2008)

Thanks for the info guys. In case anyone is interested, here are the options I have.

1) *ebay* - from China - prices range from 10$ and up - includes slotting, radius, and inlays. No custom choices.

2)*Exotic woods* - 17.50 for East Indian rosewood, plus 25$ slotting service. No radius service available.

3) *Tonebomb* - In Calgary - They are just getting into necks and will do a board for me including radius and slotting. Still confirming price.

I know the tonebomb board will be the most costly, but it will save me some work and I'm sure will be quality. I have purchase one of their tele bodies before and it was excellent. Plus its right here in Alberta.


----------

